# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  नेत्र रोग के लिए रामबाण नुस्खा (मौलिक)

## Krishna

तो मित्रों हम लोग तो सिस्टम पर आँखें गढ़ाए ही बैठे रहते हैं और इस दशा में नेत्र रोग होना स्वाभाविक है | 

मेरी हायर क्वालिफिकेशन एम् टेक है तथा मैं आई टी एडमिनिस्ट्रेटर के पद पर कार्यरत हूँ | तो आप समझ ही सकते हैं मेरा सिस्टम से कितने घन्टे का वास्ता होगा | 

एक समय था कि मेरे भी चश्मा लग गया था  (२००९ - २०१०  //  एक आँख .5 और दूसरी 1.25) पर एसा क्या मैंने एसा क्या किया जिस से मेरी आँखें स्वस्थ हो गयीं | 

अत: स्वयं का प्रयोग किया नुस्खा आपको बता रहा हूँ | यदि चाहें तो एक बार प्रयोग कर सकते हैं |

----------


## Krishna

मैंने ६ माह तक रोज एक सेब एक ग्लास गाजर का जूस और एक विशेष रस से आँखें धोयीं थी  |

बाकी दोनों चीजें तो आपको उपलब्ध हो जायेंगी लेकिन आँखों के लिए वो रस आपको स्वयं ही बनाना होगा | 

उसके लिए देखिये ये वीडियो ...

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

प्रयोग करें तथा अनुभव साझा करें |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## vvishakha

अलसी के बीज का सेवन करने से आखो की समस्या को दूर किया जा सकता है

----------


## Enlignelogy

Pharmacies en ligne fiables & Pharmacie en ligne France. Comparaison du prix du cialis tadalafil generique: Kamagra 100 mg.

----------

